# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  مهارة القيادة وصفات القائد

## الرنتيسي

مهارات القيادة 
و صفات القائد




_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 

_مهارات القيادة و صفات القائد_ 












_مقدمة:_
*لا تصلح التجمعات البشرية ولا تنتظم من غير قيادة حكيمة تسعى في مصالح تابعيها جلباً للخير والمكارم ودفعاً للشر والرذائل؛ من غير استئثار أو ظلم أو إهمال.*
*وهذا بحثٌ في القيادة فيه القديم والجديد ، والمسهب والمختصر ، وآمل أن يفيد قارئيه فيما يعود عليهم بالنفع في دينهم وديارهم ودنياهم ؛ ولن نعدم من ناصح أومحبٍ تنبيهاً أو تصحيحاً .* 

_أولاً :لماذا الحديث عن هذا الموضوع ؟ :_
*1) لابد للمجتمعات على اختلافها من قيادة توجهها ،وتتولى التنظيم والتنسيق بين جميع فئات المجتمع ومناشطه . وهذه القيادة تصبغ المجتمع بوجهتها وتضفي عليه طابعها المميز ، إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر .*
*2) لازال المجتمع الإسلامي مجبولاً على الخير سليم الفطرة إلى حد كبير، وأزمة المجتمعات الإسلامية بالدرجة الأولى هي أزمة رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه، وموضوعنا هذا فيه حث للهمم واستنهاض للعزائم كي نكون القادة الفاعلين النافعين في مجتمعاتهم الضيقة والواسعة.*
*3) إثارة الكامن وتحريك الساكن في النفوس لاستمرار الجهد والبذل في التدريب والتعليم والبحث والممارسة والتطبيق حتى نحقق القائد الناجح في أنفسنا أولاً ثم فيمن نتولى أمره من ولد وصاحب ومتربٍ حتى نتسنم ذروة القيادة في كل مكان يمكن أن تخدم به الدعوة إلى الله سبحانه .*
*4) زيادة المعرفة وربط العلوم السلوكية والإدارية بأدلتها الشرعية لتكون العقول والقلوب أكثر اطمئنانا وقبولاً لها.*
_ثانياً :تعريف القيادة والقائد :_
*" القود " في اللغة نقيض " السوق " يقال : يقود الدابة من أمامها ويسوقها من خلفها وعليه فمكان القائد في المقدمة كالدليل والقدوة والمرشد .*
*القيادة:** هي القدرة على التأثير على الآخرين وتوجيه سلوكهم لتحقيق أهداف مشتركة. فهي إذن مسؤولية تجاه المجموعة المقودة للوصول إلى الأهداف المرسومة .*
*تعريف آخر:** هي عملية تهدف إلى التأثير على سلوك الأفراد وتنسيق جهودهم لتحقيق أهداف معينة.*
*القائد:** هو الشخص الذي يستخدم نفوذه وقوته ليؤثر على سلوك وتوجهات الأفراد من حوله لإنجاز أهداف محددة .*
_ثالثاً : أهمية القيادة :_ 
*لابد للمجتمعات البشرية من قيادة تنظم شؤونها وتقيم العدل بينها حتى لقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتعيين القائد في أقل التجمعات البشرية حين قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: " إذا خرج ثلاثة في سفر فليأمروا أحدهم " رواه أبو داوود ، قال الخطابي: إنما أمر بذلك ليكون أمرهم جميعاً ولا يتفرق بهم الرأي ولا يقع بينهم الاختلاف.ولأهمي   القيادة قال القائد الفرنسي نابليون : "جيش من الأرانب يقوده أسد ، أفضل من جيش من أسود يقوده أرنب " وعليه فأهمية القيادة تكمن في:-* 
*1) أنها حلقة الوصول بين العاملين وبين خطط المؤسسة وتصوراتها المستقبلية .*
*2) أنها البوتقة التي تنصهر داخلها كافة المفاهيم والاستراتيجيات والسياسات .*
*3) تدعيم القوى الايجابية في المؤسسة وتقليص الجوانب السلبية قدر الإمكان .*
*4) السيطرة على مشكلات العمل وحلها ، وحسم الخلافات والترجيح بين الآراء .*
*5) تنمية وتدريب ورعاية الأفراد باعتبارهم أهم مورد للمؤسسة ، كما أن الأفراد يتخذون من القائد قدوة لهم .*
*6) مواكبة المتغيرات المحيطة وتوظيفها لخدمة المؤسسة .*
*7) تسهل للمؤسسة تحقيق الأهداف المرسومة .*
فائدة:يوجد في غالب كليات الإدارة بالجامعات الغربية أقسام للقيادة كما يوجد في جامعاتهم مراكز متخصصة لأبحاث القيادة.
_رابعاً : متطلبات القيادة وعناصرها :_
*• متطلبات القيادة هي :*
*أ*) التأثير: القدرة على إحداث تغيير ما أو إيجاد قناعة ما .*
*ب*) النفوذ: القدرة على إحداث أمر أو منعه، وهو مرتبط بالقدرات الذاتية وليس بالمركز الوظيفي.*
*جـ) السلطة القانونية: وهي الحق المعطى للقائد في أن يتصرف ويطاع.*
*• وعليه فعناصر القيادة هي:*
*1) وجود مجموعة من الأفراد .*
*2) الاتفاق على أهداف للمجموعة تسعى للوصول إليها.*
*3) وجود قائدٍ من المجموعة ذي تأثير وفكر إداري وقرار صائب وقدرة على التأثير الإيجابي في سلوك المجموعة.*
_خامساً : الفرق بين القيادة والإدارة :_
*• الحديث عن القيادة قديم قدم التاريخ، بينما الحديث عن الإدارة لم يبدأ إلا في العقود الأخيرة من القرن التاسع عشر ومع ذلك فالقيادة فرع من علم الإدارة .*
*• تركز الإدارة على أربع عمليات رئيسية هي: التخطيط، التنظيم، التوجيه والإشراف، الرقابة.*
*• تركز القيادة على ثلاث عمليات رئيسة هي:*
*أ*)تحديد الاتجاه والرؤية.*
*ب*)حشد القوى تحت هذه الرؤية .*
*جـ)التحفيز وشحذ الهمم .*
*• القيادة تركز على العاطفة بينما الإدارة تركز على المنطق.*
*• تهتم القيادة بالكليات " اختيار العمل الصحيح " بينما تهتم الإدارة بالجزئيات والتفاصيل " اختيار الطريقة الصحيحة للعمل " .*
*• يشتركان في تحديد الهدف وخلق الجو المناسب لتحقيقه، ثم التأكد من إنجاز المطلوب وفق معايير وأسس معينة.*
_سادساً: نظريات القيادة :_
*1) نظرية القيادة الوظيفية:*
*• دراسة مهام ووظائف القيادة والمعايير المتصلة بها .*
*• تهتم بتوزيع المسؤوليات والمهام القيادية. "التوجيه، اتخاذ القرارات، التخطيط، التنسيق ".*
*2) النظرية الموقفية:*
*• تربط السلوك القيادي بالموقف والأحوال المحيطة فمَنْ يصلح للقيادة في مرحلة قد لا يكون مناسباً لمرحلة أخرى وأحوالٍ مغايرة. مثل موقف موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث لم يكن عمر رضي الله عنه الشخص المناسب لقيادة المسلمين لهول وقع الصدمة عليه وهو القائد العظيم رضي الله عنه.*
*• تحكم هذه النظرية عناصر هي :*
*1) سمات القائد 2) سمات الأتباع . 3) سمات الموقف وطبيعة الحالة .*
*3) النظرية السماتيه / الخصائصية :*
*• تركز على شخصية القائد وخصائصه وتختلف المعايير في تحديد هذه الخصائص من مجتمع لآخر .*
*• هناك خمسة أنواع للسمات القيادية هي:*
v *السمات الجسمية "كالصحة والطول والعرض " مثل قصة طالوت ؛ وهي ليست مضطردة فالحجاج كان قصيراً.*
v *السمات المعرفية " الذكاء، الثقافة، استشراف المستقبل... الخ " .*
v *السمات الاجتماعية " فن التعامل، كسب الآخرين، حسن الاتصال... الخ " .*
v *السمات الانفعالية " كالنضج الانفعالي ، وضبط النفس ... الخ ".*
v *السمات الشكلية " جمال المظهر، الذوق العام...الخ " وهي سمات قد تتخلف كما في شخصية الأحنف بن قيس رحمه الله.*
_سابعاً: أنماط القيادة:_ 
*1- باعتبار مصدرها:*
*• قيادة رسمية.*
*• قيادة غير رسمية .*
*2- باعتبار السلوك القيادي:*
*1- حسب نظرية الاهتمام بالعمل والعاملين: 5 أنماط .*
*مرتكزات السلوك: 1- الاهتمام بالعمل. 2- الاهتمام بالعاملين .*
*ا _ القائد السلبي ( المنسحب ):*
*• لا يقوم بمهام القيادة ؛ ويعطي المرؤوسين حرية منفلتة في العمل .*
*• ضعيف الاهتمام بالعمل والعامين على حد سواء .*
*• لا يحقق أي أهداف؛ ويغيب الرضا الوظيفي عن العاملين معه.*
*• تكثر الصراعات والخلافات في العمل .*
*ب ـ القائد الرسمي (العلمي):*
*• شديد الاهتمام بالعمل والنتائج.*
*• ضعيف الاهتمام بالمشاعر والعلاقات مع العاملين, ويستخدم معهم السلطة والرقابة.*
*ج ـ القائد الاجتماعي (المتعاطف):*
*• اهتمام كبير بالعنصر الإنساني من حيث الرعاية والتنمية.*
*• يسعى حثيثاً للقضاء على ظواهر الخلاف بين العاملين.*
*• اهتمام ضعيف بالعمل والإنتاج وتحقيق الأهداف.*
*د ـ القائد المتأرجح:*
*• يتقلب في الأساليب؛ فأحياناً يهتم بالناس والعلاقات وأحياناً يهتم بالعمل والإنتاج.*
*• يمارس أسلوب منتصف الطريق.*
*• يفشل هذا الأسلوب في تحقيق التوازن وفي بلوغ الأهداف.*
*هـ ـ القائد الجماعي (المتكامل):*
*• يهتم بالبعدين الإنساني والعملي, فاهتمامه كبير بالناس والعلاقات وكذلك بالعمل والإنتاج.*
*• روح الفريق ومناخ العمل الجماعي يسودان المجموعة ويشكلان محوراً مهماً في ثقافتها.*
*• يحرص على إشباع الحاجات الإنسانية.*
*• يحقق المشاركة الفعالة للعاملين.*
*• يستمد سلطته من الأهداف والآمال ، ويربط الأفراد بالمنظمة ، ويهتم بالتغيير والتجديد .*
*2 ـ حسب نظرية النظم الإدارية: 4 أنماط:*
*مرتكزات السلوك: 1- الثقة بالعاملين. 2- قدرة العاملين.*
*أ ـ القيادة المستغلة (المتسلطة):*
*• درجة الثقة في المرؤوسين منخفضة جداً.*
*• التركيز على أساليب الترهيب والترغيب.*
*• ضعف التداخل والاتصال بين الرؤساء والمرؤوسين.*
*• استخدام الأساليب الرقابية الصارمة.*
*ويستخدم هذا النمط في الأزمات والقرارات الحساسة .*
*ب ـ القيادة الجماعية (المشاركة):*
*• درجة عالية من الثقة بالمرؤوسين وقدراتهم.*
*• استخدام نظام الحوافز المبني على فعالية المشاركة.*
*• درجة عالية من التداخل بين الرؤساء والأفراد وكذلك الاتصال بجميع أنواعه.*
*• مشاركة الجميع في تحسين أساليب العمل وتقييم نتائجه.*
*ويستخدم هذا النمط مع أصحاب المهارات والخبرات وفي حالات التدريب .*
*ج ـ القيادة المتسلطة العادلة:*
*• درجة الثقة في المرؤوسين منخفضة.*
*• تضع اعتبارات إنسانية متعلقة بتحقيق العدالة بين جميع الأفراد مع أولوية الصالح العام للمؤسسة.*
*• يشبه القائد الأب الذي يؤمن باستخدام سلطته الأبوية.*
*د ـ القيادة الاستشارية:*
*• درجة مرتفعة من الثقة بالمرؤوسين.*
*• درجة المشاركة من قبل المرؤوسين أقل نسبياً.*
*• يسمح للأفراد بإبداء آرائهم في بعض الأمور؛ لكن القرار النهائي من اختصاص القائد.*
*3 ـ حسب نظرية الفاعلية والكفاءة: 8 أنماط:*
*مرتكزات السلوك: 1- الاهتمام بالعمل. 2- الاهتمام بالعاملين. 3- درجة الفاعلية.*
*أ ـ القائد الانسحابي:*
*• غير مهتم بالعمل والعلاقات الإنسانية.*
*• غير فعال وتأثيره سلبي على روح المنظمة.* 
*• يعد من أكبر المعوقات دون تقدم العمل والعاملين.*
*ب ـ القائد المجامل:*
*• يضع العلاقات الإنسانية فوق كل اعتبار.*
*• تغيب عنه الفاعلية نتيجة لرغبته في كسب ود الآخرين.*
*ج ـ القائد الإنتاجي (أوتوقراطي):*
*• يضع اهتمامه بالعمل فوق كل اعتبار.*
*• ضعيف الفاعلية بسبب إهماله الواضح للعلاقات الإنسانية.*
*• يعمل الأفراد معه تحت الضغط فقط.*
*د ـ القائد الوسطي (الموفِق):*
*• يعرف مزايا الاهتمام بالجانبين لكنه غير قادر على اتخاذ قرار سليم.*
*• الحلول الوسط هي أسلوبه الدائم في العمل؛ فقد يطب زكاماً لكنه يحدث جذاماً!.*
*• تركيزه موجه على الضغوط الآنية التي يواجهها, أي سياسة إطفاء الحريق أو سيارة الإسعاف, ولا يضع أي اعتبار للمستقبل.*
*هـ ـ القائد الروتيني (البيروقراطي):*
*• لا يهتم بالعمل ولا بالعلاقات مع الأفراد.*
*• يتبع حرفياً التعليمات والقواعد واللوائح.*
*• تأثيره محدود جداً على الروح المعنوية للعاملين.*
*• يظهر درجة عالية من الفاعلية نتيجة إتباعه التعليمات.*
*و ـ القائد التطويري (المنمي):*
*• يثق في الأفراد ويعمل على تنمية مهاراتهم, ويهيئ مناخ العمل المؤدي لتحقيق أعلى درجات الإشباع لدوافع العاملين.*
*• فاعليته مرتفعة نتيجة لزيادة ارتباط الأفراد به وبالعمل.*
*• ناجح في تحقيق مستوى من الإنتاج لكن اهتمامه بالعاملين يؤثر على تحقيق بعض الأهداف.*
*ز ـ القائد الأوتوقراطي العادل:*
*• يعمل على كسب طاعة وولاء مرؤوسيه بخلق مناخ يساعد على ذلك.*
*• ترتكز فاعليته في قدرته على دفع العاملين لأداء ما يرغب دون مقاومة.*
*ح ـ القائد الإداري (المتكامل):*
*• يوجه جميع الطاقات تجاه العمل المطلوب على المدى القصير والبعيد.*
*• يحدد مستويات طموحة للأداء والإنتاج.*
*• يحقق أهدافاً عالية.*
*• يتفهم التنوع والتفاوت في القدرات الفردية ويتعامل معها على هذا الأساس.*
*• تظهر فاعليته من خلال اهتمامه بالعمل والعاملين.*
4 ـ حسب نطرية التوجيه والدعم _DSDC_*: نموذج القيادة الموقفية. 4 أنماط.*
*مرتكزات السلوك 1- درجة التوجيه. 2- درجة الدعم والمساندة.*
أ ـ القائد الموجه _D_*: إخباري.*
*• درجة التوجيه عالية جداً, بينما درجة الدعم منخفضة.*
*• يشرف على التفاصيل الدقيقة ويحكم الرقابة والسيطرة.*
*• يمارس هذا السلوك مع العاملين الجدد وهم ذوي الخبرة المنخفضة والالتزام المرتفع.*
ب ـ القائد المساند _S_*: مشارك.*
*• يمتدح ويشجع العاملين ويصغي بشكل جيد لهم.*
*• يقوم بدور الميسر والمساعد لتنفيذ الأعمال.*
*• يمارس هذا السلوك مع العاملين ذوي الكفاءة العالية ومع متوسطي الالتزام.*
ج ـ القائد المفوض _D_*: مفوض.*
*• يمنح الحرية للعاملين لتحمل المسؤوليات.*
*• يحيل إليهم المشكلات لاتخاذ القرارات المناسبة.*
*• يمارس هذا السلوك مع العاملين ذوي الكفاءة العالية والالتزام المرتفع.*
د ـ القائد الرئيس _C_*: استشاري.*
*• يوجه ويساعد في الوقت نفسه.*
*• يزود المرؤوسين بالتعليمات ويوضحها لهم ويساعدهم على تنفيذها.*
*• يمارس هنا الأسلوب مع ذوي الكفاءة المتوسطة والالتزام المنخفض.*
*ملحوظة:** للمزيد حول هذه النظرية ينظر كتاب: القيادة ومدير الدقيقة الواحدة.*
*ج ـ باعتبار أساليبها:*
*1 ـ تسلطية استبدادية. 2 ـ شورية. 3 ـ حرة فوضوية.*
_ثامناً: واجبات القيادة:_
*1) تحويل أهداف المجموعة إلى نتائج وإنجازات.*
*2) حفز الأفراد ودفعهم لتحقيق أهداف المؤسسة وأهدافهم الشخصية.*
*3) قابلية التعامل مع المتغيرات والمؤثرات ذات المساس المباشر وغير المباشر بالمؤسسة والأفراد.*
*4) استشراف المستقبل والتخطيط له فيما يتعلق بالمؤسسة وأهدافها وخططها وأفرادها.*
*5) دعم عناصر وظائف الإدارة الأربعة.*
*6) إعداد جيل جديد من قادة المستقبل.*
*7) الجرأة والتحدي لتبني الأفكار والأساليب والتغييرات التي تصب في صالح المؤسسة.*
_تاسعاً: اكتشاف العناصر القيادية:_
*تمر هذه العملية بست مراحل أساسية هي:*
*مرحلة التنقيب: تحديد مجموعة من الأشخاص ودراسة واقعهم من كافة النواحي.*
*مرحلة التجريب: وهي اختبار وتمحيص المجموعة المختارة في المرحلة السابقة؛ بحيث تكون تحت المراقبة والملاحظة من خلال الممارسات اليومية والمواقف المختلفة ومن خلال اختبار القدرات الإنسانية والذهنية والفنية لديهم.*
*مرحلة التقييم: تقيم فيها المجموعة بناء على معايير محددة سابقاً, حيث يكتشف فيها جوانب القصور والتميز والتفاوت في القدرات.*
*مرحلة التأهيل: يتضح مما سبق جوانب القصور والضعف في الشخصيات, وبناء عليه تحدد الاحتياجات التدريبية حسبما تقتضيه الحاجة العملية ويختار لهذه البرامج المدربون ذوي الخبرة والتجربة والإبداع..*
*مرحلة التكليف: بعد التدريب والتأهيل يختار مجموعة منهم في مواقع قيادية متفاوتة المستوى والأهمية لفترات معينة لنضع الجميع على محك التجربة.*
*مرحلة التمكين: بعد أن تأخذ هذه العناصر فرصتها من حيث الممارسة والتجربة تتضح المعالم الأساسية للشخصية القيادية لكل واحد منهم ثم تفوض لهم المهام حسب قابليتهم لها ومناسبتها لهم.*
_عاشراً: منهجية إعداد وصناعة القادة:_
*1) أن يكون هذا الأمر من إستراتيجية المنظمة وأهدافها الرئيسة.*
*2) اعتماد برامج ومناسبات خاصة لتدريب القادة وتعليم القيادة.*
*3) توفير المناهج القيادية اللازمة.*
*4) تشجيع النقاش والحوار من خلال مؤتمرات قيادية تعقد خصيصاً لهذا الأمر.*
*5) إتاحة الفرصة للمشاركة في المواقع القيادية وتحمل المسؤولية والشعور بها عملياً.*
*6) تطعيم القيادة بالعناصر الواعدة الجديرة.*
*7) الصبر على القائد اليافع فإن المعاناة اليومية ونظرية التراكم كفيلتان بإكمال الصناعة وتحسين الصياغة.*
*8) إلزام جميع المستويات القيادية بتحديد البديل المؤهل.*
_حادي عشر: من فنون القيادة:_
*1) فن إصدار الأوامر:*
*• هل الأمر ضروري؟وهل تملك حق إصداره "صلاحيات" لهؤلاء الأشخاص "إشراف".*
*• الغاية من الأمر سياسة الرجال والاستفادة من قدراتهم, وليست الغاية منه استعراضية أو تعسفية.*
*• عيّن الشخص المسؤول بعد إصدار الأمر مباشرة, وحدّد الوقت المتاح, وحدد المساعدين والموارد .*
*• ليكن أمرك واضحاً, كاملاً, موجزاً, دقيقاً, وكن واثقاً من نفسك عند إصداره.*
*2) فن الاتصال:*
*نحن أحوج ما نكون إلى برنامج موسع عن فن الاتصال قبل الشروع في الحديث عن القيادة.*
*• من أهم مهارات الاتصال: الإنصات حيث يعد الإصغاء للموظفين وإعلامهم بما يدور أفضل الطرق لإغلاق فجوة الالتزام ولجعلهم يشعرون بالانتماء ولقطع الطريق على الشائعات.*
• تضمنت إحدى الدراسات الحديثة قواعد للاتصال الناجح أدرجتها تحت الكلمة الإنجليزية (_Human Touch_*) أي اللمسة الإنسانية على النحو التالي:*
1) استمع إليه. _H: Hear Him_*..*
2) احترم شعوره. _U: Understand his feeling_
3) حرك رغبته. _M: Motivate his desire_
4) قدر مجهوده. _A: Appreciate his efforts_
5) مده بالأخبار. _N: News Him_
6) دربه. _T: Train Him_
7) أرشده. _O: Open his eyes_*.*
8) تفهم تفرده. _U: Understand his uniqueness_*.*
9) اتصل به. _C: Contact Him_*.*
10 ) أكرمه. _H: Honour Him_*.*
*3) فن التأنيب:*
*• أعط الملاحظة الضرورية دون تأخير, ولتكن بنغمة هادئة ورزينة.*
*• أنِّب ولكن بعد تحري الحقيقة كاملة بملابستها, وتجنب إثارة الجروح السابقة.*
*• التأنيب الذي لا يتناسب مع الخطأ يعطي نتيجة عكسية.* 
*• اسأل المخطئ : ما الواجب عليه فعله لتجنب هذا الخطأ مستقبلا ؟ وتوصل معه لحلول عملية .*
*4) فن معالجة التذمرات:*
*• تجنب الأوضاع التي تخلق المشكلات.*
*• استقبل الشاكي بالترحاب واستمع إليه ولا ترفض الشكوى مباشرة, ثم استمع إلى وجهة النظر الأخرى.*
*• إذا قررت فعل شيء فأفعله, وإلا وضح للشاكي أسباب حفظ شكواه.*
*5) فن المكافأة والتشجيع:*
*• اثن على الأعمال الناجحة, واعترف بإنجازات الأفراد, وشجع معاونيك دوماً.*
*• عاملهم كخبراء فيما يتقنونه, وتقبل أفكارهم التجديدية.*
*• لا بد من توطيد "ثقافة الإشادة" داخل مؤسستك.*
*• كلف المتميزين بأعمال أهم ومسؤوليات أعلى.*
*• تذكر أنه كم من عبقريات رائعة تحطمت لأنها لم تجد في اللحظة الملائمة رئيساً صالحاً يثني بعدل ويشجع بتعقل ويهتم بطريقة تذكي نار الحماسة.*
*6) فن المراقبة:*
*• إن الأمر شيء واحد, ولكن التنفيذ كل شيء, ولا تظهر صفات القائد ومقدرته إلا عند مراقبة التنفيذ.*
*• على القائد أن يعترف بالأعمال الحسنة, وعليه أن لا يتردد في توجيه الانتباه نحو الأخطاء.*
*• إن الاحتكاك مع الحقيقة بكل محاسنها ومساويها يعطي القائد فكرة صحيحة أفضل من مئات التقارير.*
*7) فن المعاقبة:*
*• لتكن العقوبة متناسبة مع الذنب والمذنب والأحوال المحيطة.*
*• لا تجمع المعاقبين في عمل واحد, فالاجتماع يولد القوة, وقوة الشر هدامة.*
*• لا تعاقب الرئيس أمام مرؤوسيه حتى لا ينهار مبدأ السلطة وتتحطم سلسلة القيادة.*
*• لا تناقش مشاغباً أمام الآخرين.*
*• من العقوبة تغيير نوع العمل, اللوم, ترك استثارة المعاقب.. الخ.*
*8) فن التعاون مع القادة الآخرين:*
*• تذكر أن غاية العمل ليست لخدمة أشخاص أو أغراض تافهة وإنما لخدمة مثل عليا يتقاسم الجميع متاعب تحقيقها.*
*• لا بد من وجود رغبة كبيرة في التفاهم المشترك.*
*• ليكن نقدك لغيرك من القادة لبقاً في لفظه بناء في غايته.*
*• لا يكن همك مراقبة أخطاء الآخرين فسوف يضيع عملك.*
*• لا تترك مجالاً لتفاقم سوء التفاهم على دقائق يسيرة ما دامت الفكرة العامة مشتركة.*
_ثاني عشر: صفات القائد ومهاراته :_
*• الصفات والخصائص للقائد من أهمها:*
*1) خصائص ذاتية "فطرية": كالتفكير والتخطيط والإبداع والقدرة على التصور.*
*2) مهارات إنسانية "اجتماعية": كالعلاقات والاتصال والتحفيز.*
*3) مهارات فنية "تخصصية": كحل المشكلات واتخاذ القرارات.*
*• صفات القادة الملتزمين بالمبادئ: كما يراها ستيفن كوفي في كتابه "القيادة على ضوء المبادئ ".*
v *أنهم يتعلمون باستمرار: القراءة, التدريب, الدورات, الاستماع.*
v *أنهم يسارعون إلى تقديم الخدمات: ينظرون إلى الحياة كرسالة ومهمة لا كمهنة, إنهم يشعرون بالحمل الثقيل وبالمسؤولية.*
v *أنهم يشعون طاقة إيجابية: فالقائد مبتهج دمث سعيد نشيط مشرق الوجه باسم الثغر طلق المحيا تقاسيم وجهه هادئة لا يعرف العبوس والتقطيب إلا في موضعهما, متفائل إيجابي. وتمثل طاقتهم شحنة للضعيف ونزعاً لسلبية القوي.*
v *أنهم يثقون بالآخرين: لا يبالغ القائد في رد الفعل تجاه التصرفات السلبية أو الضعف الإنساني, ويعلمون أن هناك فرقاً كبيراً بين الإمكانات والسلوك, فلدى الناس إمكانات غير مرئية للتصحيح واتخاذ المسار السليم.*
v *أنهم يعيشون حياة متوازنة: فهم نشيطون اجتماعياً, ومتميزون ثقافياً, ويتمتعون بصحة نفسية وجسدية طيبة, ويشعرون بقيمة أنفسهم ولا يقعون أسارى للألقاب والممتلكات, وهم أبعد ما يكونون عن المبالغة وعن تقسيم الأشياء إلى نقيضين, ويفرحون بإنجازات الآخرين, وإذا ما أخفقوا في عمل رأوا هذا الإخفاق بداية النجاح.*
v *أنهم يرون الحياة كمغامرة: ينبع الأمان لديهم من الداخل وليس من الخارج ولذا فهم سباقون للمبادرة تواقون للإبداع ويرون أحداث الحياة ولقاء الناس كأفضل فرصة للاستكشاف وكسب الخبرات الجديدة؛ إنهم رواد الحياة الغنية الثرية بالخبرات الجديدة.*
v *أنهم متكاملون مع غيرهم: يتكاملون مع غيرهم ويحسنون أي وضع يدخلون فيه, ويعملون مع الآخرين بروح الفريق لسد النقص والاستفادة من الميزات, ولا يترددون في إيكال الأعمال إلى غيرهم بسبب مواطن القوة لديهم.*
v *أنهم يدربون أنفسهم على تجديد الذات: يدربون أنفسهم على ممارسة الأبعاد الأربعة للشخصية الإنسانية: البدنية والعقلية والانفعالية والروحية. فهم يمارسون الرياضة والقراءة والكتابة والتفكير, ويتحلون بالصبر وكظم الغيظ ويتدربون على فن الاستماع للآخرين مع المشاركة الوجدانية, ومن الناحية الروحية يصلون ويصومون ويتصدقون ويتأملون في ملكوت الله ويقرءون القرآن ويتدارسون الدين. ولا يوجد وقت في يومهم أكثر عطاء من الوقت الذي يخصصونه للتدرب على الأبعاد الأربعة للشخصية الإنسانية, ومن شُغل بالنشاطات اليومية عنها كان كمن شغل بقيادة السيارة عن ملء خزانها بالوقود.*
*• أما العادات السبع للقادة الإداريين كما يراها ستيفن كوفي في كتابه الشهير:*
v *كن مختاراً لاستجابتك: وهذه الخصلة تتصل بمدى معرفة الذات ومعرفة الدوافع والميول والقدرات, فلا تجعل لأي شيء أو أي أحد سيطرة عليك, كن فاعلاً لا مفعولاً به, مؤثراً بالدرجة الأولى لا متأثراً دوماً, ولا تتهرب من المسؤولية أبداً ، وهذا سيعطيك درجة من الحربة وكلما مارست هذه الحرية أصبحت مختاراً بهدوء لردود أفعالك وتكون ممسكاً بزمام الاستجابة بناء على قيمك ومبادئك.*
v *لتكن غايتك واضحة حينما تبدأ بعمل ما: يعني ابدأ ونظرك على الغاية, فتحتاج إلى إطلاق الخيال ليحلّق بعيداً عن أسر الماضي وسجن الخبرة وضيق الذاكرة.*
v *أجعل أهمية الأشياء بحسب أولويتها: وهذه مرتبطة بالقدرة على ممارسة الإدارة وضبط الإرادة فلا تجعل تيار الحياة يسيرك كيفما سار, بل اضبط أمورك وركز اهتمامك على ما له قيمة وأهمية وإن لم يكن أمراً ملحاًً الآن, ومثل هؤلاء يكون لهم أدوار بارزة وقوية في حياتهم.*
v *فكر على أساس الطرفين الرابحين: أن تؤمن أن نجاح شخص ما لا يعني فشل الآخر, وتحاول قدر الإمكان حل المشاكل بما يفيد الجميع, وهذه الخصلة ترتبط بعقلية ثرية واسعة الأفق عظيمة المدارك تتبع عقلية الوفرة لا عقلية الشح والندرة .*
v *اسع أولاً لأن تفهم, ثم اسع إلى أن تُفهم: وترتبط هذه الخصلة باحترام الرأي الآخر, فمن الخطأ أن يكون استماعك لأجل الجواب والرد بل لأجل الفهم والمشاركة الوجدانية.*
v *اجعل العمل شراكة مع الآخرين: فنحن يكمل بعضنا بعضاً نظراً للاختلافات والفروقات بيننا, وموقف المشاركة هذا هو الموقف الرابح للطرفين, لا موقف الرابح والخاسر.*
v *اشحذ قدراتك: ويقصد بها التحسين المستمر والولادة المتجددة وألا يبقى الفرد منا في مكانه بلا تقدم لأنه سوف يتأخر حتماً.*
*• ويرى ج. كورتوا في كتابه "لمحات في فن القادة" 17 صفة للقائد هي:*
v *الهدوء وضبط النفس .* 
v *معرفة الرجال .* 
v *الإيمان بالمهمة.* 
v *الشعور بالسلطة.* 
v *البداهة والمبادرة وأخذ القرار.*
v *الانضباط.* 
v *الفعالية.* 
v *التواضع.* 
v *الواقعية.* 
v *الدماثة والعطف.* 
v *طيبة القلب.* 
v *الحزم.* 
v *العدل.* 
v *احترام الكائن البشري.* 
v *إعطاء المثل.* 
v *المعرفة.* 
v *التنبؤ.*
*ولكل واحدة من هذه الصفات أمثلة شاهدة من حياة القادة عبر التاريخ ؛ وتكفينا السيرة العطرة الشريفة لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ففيها ما يتخذ مثالاً واضحاً على هذه الصفات الكريمة دون اضطرار للي أعناق النصوص أو اعتساف العبر من القصص دون جلاء في الدلالة .*
_ثالث عشر: واجبات القائد وحقوقه:_
*• الواجبات:*
*1) اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لأمن الأفراد والعمل.*
*2) تقسيم العمل بحيث يتناسب مع قدرات العاملين ويحقق الأهداف المرسومة.*
*3) تطهير الأفراد من عناصر الفتنة والتخذيل.*
*4) العدل بين الأفراد في المعاملة, وإسداء النصح لهم دوماً.*
*5) المشاورة.*
*6) إشاعة ثقافة الحوار وتقبل الرأي الآخر عند الأفراد.*
*7) إعداد قادة المستقبل.*
*• الحقوق:*
*1) الطاعة له بالمعروف.*
*2) مناصرته وتأييده والدعاء له.*
*3) مناصحته وتسديد رأيه.*
*4) الالتزام برأيه النهائي.*
*5) الالتزام بإنجاح فريق العمل الذي كونه.*

----------

